# Recommended timeshares on Hilton Head Island



## pogg (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm looking for the pros/cons of the following timeshare resorts on Hilton Head Island and how would you would rate them compared to each other:  

Brigantine Quarters
Sea Pines Plantation
Egret Point by Spinnaker
Village at Palmetto Dunes

Yes, I am a member and have been reading the reviews.

Also, how is the weather at the end of May, early June?  Typical temperatures?  I assume warm enough to enjoy the beach?  Thanks for your replies.


----------



## Paumavista (Apr 20, 2007)

*Hilton Head Weather*

We were at Grande Ocean last Memorial Day and the weather was fabulous the entire week!!  Not too hot for bike riding and plenty warm for both ocean and pool swimming.  I love this time of year in Hilton Head.  Have a great trip.
Judy

ps My favorite resorts are Grande Ocean and Monarch (we love SeaPines) & being on the ocean!


----------



## Avery (Apr 20, 2007)

For location, I would take Sea Pines Plantation. I'm not familiar with the units, though. The bike trails are the nicest on the island, and you can bike or take the free trolley (if it's operational when you are there) to the Sea Pines Beach Club, where there are bathrooms and a restaurant.


----------



## Carol C (Apr 20, 2007)

I'd pick Sea Pines Plantation, then Egret's. I've stayed at both and loved the locations, especially Sea Pines. Weather should be really nice barring any freak storms. May/June are some of the best months on HHI. Have fun!


----------



## pogg (Apr 20, 2007)

*Thank you*

Thanks for the replies.  It is helpful to get input from others...beyond the reviews.  I do not know why I'm listed as a guest.  I've been a member for many years, I think at least 10 years.  Someone said I need to change my password...I did that.  Again, thanks.

I guess I didn't really ask the question as I intended...which was...out of the 4 resorts listed, how would you rank them against each other?  Sorry I wasn't clear enough, but your responses did give me what I was looking for, so thanks!


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Apr 20, 2007)

Pogg,

Check out this link for Hilton Head Island Beach and Weather Info


Have a good trip


Richard


----------



## jme (Apr 22, 2007)

*Also check this out.*



MULTIZ321 said:


> Pogg,
> 
> Check out this link for Hilton Head Island Beach and Weather Info
> Have a good trip
> Richard


 
Also check this out. Click & drag picture. Or Zoom in or out and go all over. 


HHI, http://www.google.com/maphp?hl=en&q...ll=32.188107,-80.732346&spn=0.124648,0.228653 

Enjoy, Marty (jme)


----------



## Evildad (Jul 29, 2007)

I just got back yesterday, we own at The Cottages in Shipyard about 100 yards from Egret Point. The Shipyard Plantation is great, very quiet and secluded, but I feel like Egret Point, being right next to a big pool, does not take advantage of that. Sea Pines is definitely primo but it all depends on what kind of place you are looking for.


----------



## bobcat (Jul 29, 2007)

Evildad said:


> I just got back yesterday, we own at The Cottages in Shipyard about 100 yards from Egret Point. The Shipyard Plantation is great, very quiet and secluded, but I feel like Egret Point, being right next to a big pool, does not take advantage of that. Sea Pines is definitely primo but it all depends on what kind of place you are looking for.



Pogg. On my sreen you show as a member.


----------



## pcgirl54 (Jul 29, 2007)

May/early June are wonderful. My favorite time to go.


----------



## Princess Sunflower (Jul 30, 2007)

We've only stayed at The Village At Palmetto Dunes on HHI. We liked it because it was located just about at the middle of the Island so we felt centrally located. EZ walk to the beach from our unit and we were just across the street from Shelter Cove that had restaurants and entertainment nightly.


----------



## bogey21 (Jul 31, 2007)

Princess Sunflower said:


> We've only stayed at The Village At Palmetto Dunes on HHI. We liked it because it was located just about at the middle of the Island so we felt centrally located. EZ walk to the beach from our unit and we were just across the street from Shelter Cove that had restaurants and entertainment nightly.



...and a couple of nice golf courses right at the entrance to the Resort

GEORGE


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 2, 2007)

Have you checked out Waterside by Spinneker?  It is about 3 blocks to the ocean, they have a shuttle for your use.  Also they have three pools, hot tubs and are within walking distance to Coligney Plazza where you will find restaurants, entertainment and shopping.  It is a beautiful resort.  We stayed there last year on an RCI exchange and would go back in a heartbeat.  The place is clean and up to date.


----------



## patty5ia (Aug 2, 2007)

We also loved this resort.  The units are huge!  The pools are beautiful and it is easy to walk or ride your bike on the beach.  The staff was very helpful.


----------



## Dave M (Aug 2, 2007)

I own at Waterside and love it. I'll still take my Grande Ocean ownership by far, but Waterside is very, very nice. It's a 9-minute walk from my unit to the beach.


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave:  What is the weather like in March in HHI.  We have a chance to exchange into Waterside but the time is the 3rd week in March.  Would you advise that we take it?


----------



## Dave M (Aug 2, 2007)

It depends on what you want. For golf, tennis, walking on the beach and cycling, the weather should be great. Restaurants will be open and uncrowded.

If you get lucky, you can sit on the beach in swimsuits. But best is to plan for cooler weather, since the average high in March is 67. That still beats PA March weather!


----------



## Carol C (Aug 2, 2007)

Dave M said:


> It depends on what you want. For golf, tennis, walking on the beach and cycling, the weather should be great. Restaurants will be open and uncrowded.
> 
> If you get lucky, you can sit on the beach in swimsuits. But best is to plan for cooler weather, since the average high in March is 67. That still beats PA March weather!



Yeah, what Dave said!


----------



## gnipgnop (Aug 3, 2007)

Think we'll pass....we love the ocean and weather warm enough to swim outside.   Thanks for your input.


----------

